# 05 Generation Adidas Cup 2020 (10/11 thru 10/14): Predicts and Commentary



## Kante (Oct 9, 2019)

Here's predicts for this weekend's 05/u15 Generation Adidas Cup (1o/10 thru 10/14). 

here's link to vids for all matches being played at the Power Training Complex: https://www.philadelphiaunion.com/2019-gacup

Caveats are limited data (about 5-6 games),  and not all groups are competitively equal so teams that look similar on paper may not actually be equal. This could lead to results that vary widely from predicts.

Here's the predicts for SoCal/SoCal Adjacent teams:

*SoCal Teams*

*October 11th*
predict: LAFC 1 - Portland Timbers 0 *Actuals: LAFC 4 - Portland Timbers 0 (thx jpeter!)*

predict: LA Galaxy 2 - Sporting KC 3 *Actuals: LA Galaxy 0 - Sporting KC 1 (thanks jpeter!) *here's vid of match: https://play.spiideo.com/player/b98bdd8f-e779-456e-88d1-cc2d5d3ad359)

predict: Real Salt Lake 0 - Philadelphia Union 1. *Actuals: Real Salt Lake 2 - Philadelphia Union 2 (RSL wins in PKs 5-4) (thanks soccerdad79!) *here's link to vid of match *https://www.philadelphiaunion.com/2019-gacup/phivrsl15*

*October 12th*
(edit 10/11) predict: LAFC 1 - FC Dallas 0 *Actuals: LAFC 0 - FC Dallas 1*
(edit 10/11) predict: LA Galaxy 1 - San Jose Earthquakes 3 *Actuals: LA Galaxy 1 - San Jose Earthquakes 3*
(edit 10/11) predict: Real Salt Lake 3 - New England Revolution 0 *Actuals: Real Salt Lake 2 - New England Revolution 0*

*October 14th*
predict: LAFC 1 - Vancouver 0 *Actuals: LAFC 1 - Vancouver 0*
(edit 10/12) predict: LA Galaxy 1 - Chicago Fire 3 *Actuals: predict: LA Galaxy 1 - Chicago Fire 2*
(edit 10/12) predict: Real Salt Lake 3 - DC United 1 *Actuals: Real Salt Lake 4 - DC United 2*
________________

Here's predicts for the other, obviously lesser teams (insert intergroup trash talking here...):

*October 11th*
predict: Chicago Fire 0 - Seattle Sounders 3 *Actuals: Chicago Fire 0 - Seattle Sounders 2 *
predict: Colorado Rapids 2 - Houston Dynamo 3 *Actuals: Colorado Rapids 2 - Houston Dynamo 2*
predict: Columbus Crew 1 - Orlando City 2 *Actuals: Columbus Crew 3 - Orlando City 1*

predict: DC United 0 - New York Red Bulls 5 *Actuals: DC United 0 - New York Red Bulls 0*
(here's link to vid of match: https://www.philadelphiaunion.com/2019-GACup/DCvNYRB15)

predict: FC Cincinnati 1 - New York City FC 2 *Actuals: FC Cincinnati 1 - New York City FC 2*
predict: FC Dallas 2 - Vancouver Whitecaps 0 *Actuals: FC Dallas 1 - Vancouver Whitecaps 1*
predict: Inter Miami 3 - New England Revolution 0 *Actuals: Inter Miami 2 - New England Revolution 0*
predict: Minnesota United 2 - San Jose Earthquakes 0 *Actuals: Minnesota United 1 - San Jose Earthquakes 3*
predict: Toronto FC 2 - Atlanta United 3 *Actuals: Toronto FC 3 - Atlanta United 1*
(here's link to vid of match: 



)

*October 12th*
(edit 10/11) predict: Atlanta United 3 - New York City FC 2 *Actuals: Atlanta United 3 - New York City FC 1*
predict: Chicago Fire 0 - Minnesota United 2 *Actuals: Chicago Fire 3 - Minnesota United 0*
predict: Columbus Crew 1 - FC Cincinnati 2 *Actuals: Columbus Crew 1 - FC Cincinnati 2*
predict: DC United 0 - Inter Miami 5 *Actuals: DC United 2 - Inter Miami 3*
(edit 10/11) predict: Houston Dynamo 2 - Portland Timbers 0 *Actuals: Houston Dynamo 6 - Portland Timbers 2*
(edit 10/11) predict: New York Red Bulls 1 - Philadelphia Union 1 *Actuals: New York Red Bulls 2 - Philadelphia Union 1*
(edit 10/11) predict: Orlando City 1 - Toronto FC 3 *Actuals: Orlando City 1 - Toronto FC 1*
predict: Seattle Sounders 5 - Sporting KC 0 *Actuals: Seattle Sounders 2 - Sporting KC 2*
predict: Vancouver Whitecaps 2 - Colorado Rapids 1 *Actuals: Vancouver Whitecaps 2 - Colorado Rapids 0 *

*October 14th*
predict: Atlanta United 3 - Columbus Crew 1 *Actuals: Atlanta United 0 - Columbus Crew 2*
predict: Houston Dynamo 1 - FC Dallas 5 *Actuals: Houston Dynamo 1 - FC Dallas 4*
(edit 10/12) predict: New England Revolution 1 - Philadelphia Union 4 *Actuals: New England Revolution 3 - Philadelphia Union 4*
(edit 10/12) predict: New York City FC 2 - Toronto FC 2* Actuals: New York City FC 0 - Toronto FC 0*
(edit 10/12) predict: New York Red Bulls 1 - Inter Miami 0 *Actuals: New York Red Bulls 2 - Inter Miami 0*
predict: Orlando City 1 - FC Cincinnati 3 *Actuals: Orlando City 2 - FC Cincinnati 1*
predict: Portland Timbers 1 - Colorado Rapids 1 *Actuals: Portland Timbers 0 - Colorado Rapids 1 *
(edit 10/12) predict: San Jose Earthquakes 2 - Sporting KC 3 *Actuals: San Jose Earthquakes 1 - Sporting KC 1*
(edit 10/12) predict: Seattle Sounders 2 - Minnesota United 0 *Actuals: Seattle Sounders 11 - Minnesota United 0*


​Enjoy.


----------



## Husky13 (Oct 9, 2019)

Your caveats acknowledge this, but I strongly expect that some of these games listed above will have far more lopsided results than these predictions suggest.


----------



## Kante (Oct 9, 2019)

Husky13 said:


> Your caveats acknowledge this, but I strongly expect that some of these games listed above will have far more lopsided results than these predictions suggest.


any particular matches that look off? if yes, how so? would love any additional input.


----------



## soccerdad79 (Oct 11, 2019)

RSL 2 - Philidelphia 2.  RSL wins 5-4 in PKs.


----------



## jpeter (Oct 11, 2019)

Sporting KC 1-0 Galaxy


----------



## chule (Oct 11, 2019)

though year so far for Galaxy  ,wonder whats wrong ?


----------



## jpeter (Oct 11, 2019)

LAFC 4-0 Portland


----------



## Husky13 (Oct 12, 2019)

Seattle 2, Chicago 0


----------



## soccerdad79 (Oct 12, 2019)

RSL 2 - New England Revolution 0


----------



## jpeter (Oct 12, 2019)

LA Galaxy 1-3 San Jose


----------



## texanincali (Oct 12, 2019)

Heard FCD 1-0 LAFC


----------



## Husky13 (Oct 12, 2019)

Some very interesting scores!  Let me contribute one:

Sporting KC 2, Sounders 2, KC wins the shootout.

A travesty of a game, don’t even get me started


----------



## texanincali (Oct 12, 2019)

Husky13 said:


> Some very interesting scores!  Let me contribute one:
> 
> Sporting KC 2, Sounders 2, KC wins the shootout.
> 
> A travesty of a game, don’t even get me started


You can’t do that. What happened?


----------



## Husky13 (Oct 12, 2019)

I can be objective about when my kid’s team should have won or lost.  There was a game we won in a shootout in May that we probably should have lost.

Let’s just say this was a game we never should have tied.  Not to take anything away from the opponent, good team.  But, crazy missed chances, missed PK, gave up a goal on a free kick outside the box in the final few minutes, several other factors not worth reciting.  Painful to let that one slip away.


----------



## Husky13 (Oct 13, 2019)

Watched Atlanta vs. Toronto.  What a contrast in playing styles.  Huge, athletic, direct, counter-attacking vs. one-touch possession.  Possession wins, 3-1.

Then Toronto goes out and ties Orlando, losing in a PK shootout.  Go figure.


----------



## soccerdad79 (Oct 14, 2019)

RSL 4 - DC United 2


----------



## Kante (Oct 14, 2019)

soccerdad79 said:


> RSL 4 - DC United 2


good on RSL. 3-0 at GA CUP. is there a sense that's things are coming together a bit better, or were the other teams just not quite competitive this weekend?


----------



## soccerdad79 (Oct 14, 2019)

Kante said:


> good on RSL. 3-0 at GA CUP. is there a sense that's things are coming together a bit better, or were the other teams just not quite competitive this weekend?


Well, the first game again Philly the coach went with a 3-4-3 which did not look good at all.  The team is making some improvements, had a pretty solid starting 11 throughout the weekend.  Still, a lot of work to do in the final 3rd.  The competition was good from a physical standpoint but tactically we didn't play anyone that really had it all together.


----------



## Kante (Oct 14, 2019)

soccerdad79 said:


> Well, the first game again Philly the coach went with a 3-4-3 which did not look good at all.  The team is making some improvements, had a pretty solid starting 11 throughout the weekend.  Still, a lot of work to do in the final 3rd.  The competition was good from a physical standpoint but tactically we didn't play anyone that really had it all together.


got it. how would you compare the comp this weekend vs what you've seen out west to date?


----------



## soccerdad79 (Oct 14, 2019)

Kante said:


> got it. how would you compare the comp this weekend vs what you've seen out west to date?


Being a west coast guy I'm a little biased but I felt like the West Coast teams were tougher.  Sounders, TFA, LAFC, SJ, LAG, SURF.  When those clubs are in their zone it is tough competition.  I'm not as familiar with the east coast clubs.  It looks like Inter Miami is doing well in our group also.


----------



## Emilio Castro (Oct 14, 2019)

chule said:


> though year so far for Galaxy  ,wonder whats wrong ?


Audience here isn't ready to comment  your question. 
look back on LAG overall history and the answer will raise pretty sharp & clear.


----------



## jpeter (Oct 14, 2019)

LAFC 1-0 Vancouver 
Galaxy 1-2 Chicago


----------



## soccerdad79 (Oct 14, 2019)

Here's how Group C ended up -


----------



## original805 (Oct 15, 2019)

Anyone know how LAFC did at generations cup?  Also any streams of their games.
thanks in advance


----------



## BJ18 (Oct 15, 2019)

original805 said:


> Anyone know how LAFC did at generations cup?  Also any streams of their games.
> thanks in advance


LAFC ‘05s

LAFC 4 - Portland 0
LAFC 0 - Dallas 1
LAFC 1 - Vancouver 0


----------



## soccerdad79 (Oct 15, 2019)

Here's LAFC's group standings -


----------



## Husky13 (Oct 17, 2019)

Does anyone have a link to video of the LAFC vs. FC Dallas game?


----------

